# Best Website to Book a Cruise?



## Darlene (Oct 13, 2011)

We would like to book a cruise for the week after Christmas.  What is the best website to book a cruise? Or should I go through a travel agent? 
Darlene


----------



## TSPam (Oct 13, 2011)

try vacationstogo.com   They were great for helping me book a cruise for my mom. Great discounts, good insurance


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 13, 2011)

+1 for www.vacationstogo.com They have a '90 day ticker' for quickly upcoming cruise dates. If you aren't too fussy where you go, there can be some great deals there. Our experience is that booking waaaay out- like 15 months to 2 years or waiting until the last minute gets the best rate. Obviously booking far in advance gives the best choices of cabins and options. This only requires a small deposit, and they will usually give you any discounts if prices drop.

Darlene, if you are thinking about this Christmas (9 weeks away) this soon before sailing will require payment in full with booking. The choices may be limited. That's a very popular week in warm areas because kids are out of school. 

I just looked and the pickin's are darn thin for that week no matter where you want to go.

Good luck finding something that will work. 

Jim


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 13, 2011)

We have used Vacations To Go on several cruises and have been happy with them.

The person we have used at Vacations To Go is

Malek Stavinoha
Travel Counselor
Vacations To Go
mstavinoha@vacationstogo.com
US and Canada: 800-338-4962 ext. 7622
UK free phone: 0800-279-8084 ext. 7622
International: 001-713-974-2121 ext. 7622
Hours: Mon-Fri: 11am-8pm (CST)


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 13, 2011)

*On Board Credit*

Does VTG give Onboard credits?

I recommend Costco Travel, if you're a member.  They do give OBC and have been very helpful with the 2 Celebrity cruises I've booked thru them.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 13, 2011)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Does VTG give Onboard credits?
> 
> I recommend Costco Travel, if you're a member.  They do give OBC and have been very helpful with the 2 Celebrity cruises I've booked thru them.



VTG does negotiate OBCs and pass through any the cruise line offers as well.

We've also used and like www.crucon.com They have a loyalty program and when they get a certain (unknown) number of cabins sold, they will have reps onboard to iron out any difficulties, arrange shore excursions- exclusive of the cruise line's and throw parties for their passengers. Last Celebrity TATL we did in May, they had 3 people, and gave deep discounts and reduced deposits on future bookings with them. One nice affinity discount Crucon offers from time to time is a military discount. I had blown it off, but then found it is good for veterans too. I saw some that gave a suite for the same as an inside but these only last for a short time!

Jim


----------



## C30NY (Oct 13, 2011)

a lot of times those outfits that dont give on-board credits are able to obtain the additional discount on your actual room price...So it may be $5000 one place with $300 OBC, while another place will be $4700 no OBC.

I have only cruised on RCCL, NCL & Carnival...but to be honest I have never found anyone to truly beat the pricing directly from the cruise line when it comes apples to apples.  I have also found that booking with the cruise line I have always been offered low cost upgrade prior to sailing from their 'upgrade' department, but I have never had that happen using an agent (maybe my agents werent that good).

So i do think its gonna be the old shopping around...but my recommendation is if you end up going with NCL, try your hardest to get into the NCL Suites...their Suite services are phenomenal!

Jase


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 13, 2011)

I like VTG, but have used and endorse http://www.bestpricecruises.com/
They have an excellent search engine and prices lower than many online agencies.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 13, 2011)

OK, I punched in a cruise that we have upcoming for comparison purposes. VTG and BestPrice both had balconies at $1199. VTG had $100 OBC per cabin- not pp. Crucon is at $1099pp making it $100 cheaper for 2 people. Ymmv.

Jim


----------



## EZ-ED (Oct 13, 2011)

Jase369 said:


> I have also found that booking with the cruise line I have always been offered low cost upgrade prior to sailing from their 'upgrade' department, but I have never had that happen using an agent (maybe my agents werent that good).
> Jase



I've used the TUG local TA (aka cruisingtuggers TA) to book a non TUG NCL Med cruise. She was able to upgrade our minisuite to a full suite, so a travel agent can get those major upgrades if they are available. 

I've also used cruisecompete.com with some favorable results.


----------



## Mimi39 (Oct 14, 2011)

I've gotten some good deals using cruise.com.  I looked up the prices, etc. online and then called their 800 # and talked to a agent.


----------



## C30NY (Oct 14, 2011)

EZ-ED said:


> She was able to upgrade our minisuite to a full suite, so a travel agent can get those major upgrades if they are available.



I think you hit it on the head...you have to have a travel agent willing to try to do it...most of these online places dont really care once they have your sale.  There is no 'personal' touch or connection...you are just another sale.  Not Saying a cruise line views you different, but from what I have gathered over the years, they will go down their list and call in an order they have established (rewards level, booking date, etc...).

My next cruise in 2013 I had won a $1000 travel certificate, so I was forced to use a local agent.  My guess is I will give her final payment and never hear from her again...nor would I probably ever use her again.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Oct 14, 2011)

I use http://www.cruisecompete.com/ You will get quotes from several online TA's with OBCs that are not advertised on their websites. For our 12 day RCCL Med cruise last summer we got a $525 OBC thru cruise vacation outlet. I called them for our 12 day Celebrity caribbean cruise from Bayonne I got a $400 OBC. Friends of ours who booked the same cruise thru a local TA get no perks.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't forget to also check with the cruise company that you plan to cruise with.  On our last cruise in May, which was a Carnival Western Caribbean cruise, I got the best price from Carnival on their web site.  If you want to cruise in December, then you need to check everyday and watch the prices fluctuate, as they try to fill the ship.  

I would NOT use a travel agent.


----------



## Tropical lady (Oct 15, 2011)

Friends recently asked us to go on a cruise with them in Feb.  Since it has been a long time since our last cruise I went online to most of the links mentioned here to check prices, cabin locations, etc.  Going directly to the cruise line and speaking with the person that they deal with got us a "little" less cost than the other sites, and an early lock in price that if the price goes down we get the decrease.  I can't complain.
One site that has not been mentioned so far is OnlineVacations which specialize in cruises all over and all cruise lines.  There have been some very interesting cruises with many complimentary benefits, tours, air included, etc.  It is worth a look.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 15, 2011)

Tropical lady said:


> Going directly to the cruise line and speaking with the person that they deal with got us a "little" less cost than the other sites, and an early lock in price that if the price goes down we get the decrease.  I can't complain.



Which cruise line?  Sounds like Carnival.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 16, 2011)

*Warning*



timesharejunkie4 said:


> I use http://www.cruisecompete.com/ You will get quotes from several online TA's with OBCs that are not advertised on their websites. For our 12 day RCCL Med cruise last summer we got a $525 OBC thru cruise vacation outlet. I called them for our 12 day Celebrity caribbean cruise from Bayonne I got a $400 OBC. Friends of ours who booked the same cruise thru a local TA get no perks.



Thoroughly research any company that cruisecompete deals with!  In '09 I booked with a TA that quoted thru cruisecompete.  The reviews of ecruisestore from cruisecompete were 100% positives.  Long story short, ecruisestore went bankrupt and it was a challenge to get our money & booking straightened out.  Richard Tanner, the owner, went back in business with another company, so beware!

Many others had far worse outcomes than we did using ecruisestore, which we never would have found had it not been for cruisecompete.

Had I only googled ecruisestore before booking over the phone with the "nicest" Irish gal, all their dishonest dealings were there to be read about on CruiseCritic and Trip Advisor to name just a few sites.


----------



## sunshine4 (Oct 16, 2011)

I always use VTG.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 17, 2011)

We like CruiseCompete.com


----------

